# 99366



## lfoote_25 (Jan 25, 2010)

Aright unsure if i am making this harder than it has to be..or i am reading the guidlines for 99366 medical team conference if the time is less than the noted 30 mins does it go back to ov E&M?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 26, 2010)

*CPT parenthetical remark*

The parenthetical remark under CPT 99366 states:
(Team conference services of less than 30 minutes duration are *not* reported separately.)  (emphasis added by FTB)

That seems pretty clear to me.  Less than 30 minutes = no charge.

In the guidelines, however, it does give you the option of using the other E/M codes (including basing level on time spent when > 50% is counseling /coordination of care).  *However* , the physician must be directly involved with the patient, providing face-to-face services *outside *of the conferense visit with other providers or agencies.   (emphasis added by FTB)

So, if your physician had a face-to-face E/M visit with patient prior to or after the team conference, then you can include the team conference in selecting your E/M level, basing everything on time, as long as more than 50% of the total time was spent in counseling/coordination of care. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

